# CYBER WEEK @ HYSIDE! 15% Off Current Inventory!



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey All!

THIS WEEK ONLY, 15% OFF our ENTIRE Boat Inventory!

*INFLATABLE KAYAKS*

K1 9.0 BLUE

K1 10.5 BLUE

PADILLAC 9.0 BLUE
PADILLAC 9.0 YELLOW

K2 12.5 BLUE
K2 12.5 YELLOW

*OUTFITTER SERIES*

MINI-ME BLUE
MINI-ME YELLOW
MINI-ME GREEN

MINI-MAX BLUE
MINI-MAX YELLOW
MINI-MAX GRAY
MINI-MAX GREEN
MINI-MAX WHITE
MINI-MAX NEO

OUTFITTER 12.0 BLUE
OUTFITTER 12.0 YELLOW

OUTFITTER 13.0 BLUE
OUTFITTER 13.0 YELLOW

OUTFITTER 13.0 XK BLUE

OUTFITTER 14.0 BLUE
OUTFITTER 14.0 YELLOW

*PRO SERIES*

PRO 13.0 YELLOW

PRO 13.5 BLUE
PRO 13.5 YELLOW

*CATARAFTS*

CAT 14.0 YELLOW

PADDLECAT 12.0 BLUE
PADDLECAT 12.0 YELLOW
PADDLECAT 12.0 GREEN

More inventory not listed, call 800.868.5987 or email us for more info or any questions!

CHECK OUT OUR 2014 CATALOG!


----------

